# Come on south zoner's!!!



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

I know it's been a rough season and all, but where are the reports/pictures from the south zone hunters? You can't tell me none of you guys have killed any ducks since the new year. Let's see some pics!!!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

i am still waiting on the pic of this goose


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Not much to report, the best day I've had since the new year was three shovelers and one mallard, and the one drake shoveler was the ugliest duck I've ever seen, no normal colors at all, must have been young. I'll be out tomorrow afternoon giving it another go. maybe some new birds will come down this last week.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm done for the year so I started breaking in my lathe making calls. First ones almost done, cocobola barrel with acrylic insert. Helps kill this down time.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

Heres the barrel. Not too bad for first one.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

Thought season was over..didn't get out enough...then neighbor called, has a guy who has access to some fields full of birds..."can I borrow your decoys and maybe some ammo....I say sure (he doesn't duck/goose hunt on a regular basis)....got room for me?...I ask...heck, they are using all of my stuff...I get the invite......the big number of birds were using a different field today...imagine that...still had a great hunt!....7 geese, 3 mallards...no jewelry. Hope to give it one more try tomorrow......nice way to close out the season!


----------



## neffy85 (Aug 10, 2006)

Had a group of wigeon come in and this surprise was one of the seven. A eurasian wigeon! 
Going to the taxidermist next week

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## honkinhank (Feb 12, 2010)

neffy85 said:


> Had a group of wigeon come in and this surprise was one of the seven. A eurasian wigeon!
> Going to the taxidermist next week
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


very nice an rare indeed! congrats


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

awesome, he looks like a stud too! Congrats


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice widgeon, I've yet to kill either variety of those, although my buddy did drop 2 this year a day I didn't go with him.

As for this past week, no new push of birds, at least where I was. Shot a few mallards this week but nothing special. Today though I did also have a hillbilly goose. It was some weird cross of a Canadian and a farm goose I think, normal Canadian head, grey/lighter colored feet and whitish-yellow feathers on the body. I say hillbilly because it was inbred and dumb as a rock. Landed in the decoys as we were off chasing down a mallard and not only did it wait for us to return, but when when we went back it wouldn't get up to fly despite our combined yelling at it for quite some time, it just spun in circles. Its landing technique was to fly into the middle of our decoys, roll over and crash sideways into the water. Weirdest goose I've ever seen. Tried to take a picture but it was after dark by then and it just looked normal.


----------



## jarede946 (Apr 3, 2009)

it was a feast or famin type late season in the south zone. One day I saw red heads, mallards, buffel heads, and black ducks. 20 - 40 ducks would land in your deeks at the same time and the next day you might see 2 ducks. On Friday I was lucky enough to take a bandid goose on Buckeye lake.


----------



## BuckeyeHunter (Nov 5, 2008)

They banded a lot of birds out there this year in Kirkersville that never left the area. I shot 2, my friend shot 2, a guy he knows shot 1 and they're all within 300 numbers of each other. It looks like you have a different number though. What was the last four numbers? I know of 2298, 2230, 2232, 2476 or something close to that and one was about 2270.


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

We hammered them last saterday 3 man limit on geese and a bunch of duck's a few weeks before that we hit them pretty hard. 3 geese 9 duck's but now it is over can't wait till next year.

Where I hunt we never get Band's.. If I go 10 miles east we have gotten them..


----------

